# Flatbands for beginners.



## whipcrackdeadbunny

http://www.youtube.c...e&v=rYlHJ2G50-I


----------



## Knoll

Well thought out.

Did ya audition for "The Artist"?


----------



## Dayhiker

Nice clear instructions.


----------



## treefork

Nice job


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Thanks guys. Knoll, the idea for the quiet videos came from a friend on youtube, it's nice because it transverses language barriers. And yes, I did audition, but I'm not in black and white (colour only) so they said in ten years time, when they redo it...


----------



## Danny0663

Very nice tutorial man


----------



## Knoll

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Thanks guys. Knoll, the idea for the quiet videos came from a friend on youtube, it's nice because it transverses language barriers. And yes, I did audition, but I'm not in black and white (colour only) so they said in ten years time, when they redo it...


If you're lucky, Berenice will be avail in the co-starring role.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Hmmm, I wonder what she could do with some rubber ...


----------



## jburdine1956

Very clear demo, worth more than a thousand words.


----------



## SoSickMinded

Fantastic video, thank you. I learned a lot!


----------



## Stevotattoo

Nice clear tutorial...I enjoyed and learnt a lot...thanks


----------



## jimmysworking

Great video. I learned a lot from it. Thank you.


----------



## mr. green

Thank you for sharing, Whip. The instructions were easy to follow even a beginner could understand. Did I just see you dry firing? I tried that and it gave me a nasty hand slap.


----------



## Smorgle

Very nice video!! As a noob in slingshot this video show everything to attach the band the right way!!! :thumbsup:

And also thank you for the time you took doing it!!!


----------



## spearoj

What i needed thx


----------



## richblades

where did ya get that nifty little hole punch. I have yet to find a rotory punch that is worth a "flip", haha, see what I did..flip...ooohh man I make myself laugh


----------

